# The dream thread!



## Potty (Mar 20, 2012)

Post up what you dreamt of last night.

Last night I had a dream that I was a member of the stargate SG1 team and we were all stuck on a ledge holding on by our finger tips. Teal'c kept cracking jokes and I laughed so hard I nearly fell off.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 20, 2012)

Haven't a clue, I was asleep at the time...


----------



## Cefor (Mar 20, 2012)

Potty said:


> Post up what you dreamt of last night.
> 
> Last night I had a dream that I was a member of the stargate SG1 team and we were all stuck on a ledge holding on by our finger tips. Teal'c kept cracking jokes and I laughed so hard I nearly fell off.



Lmao, Potty, that sounds like a scarily funny dream 

I can no longer remember what I dreamt about last night, but I know I did dream. Sigh.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 20, 2012)

I was in a film with Bob Hoskins -- at least, I think it was a film. It _felt_ like a film. Danny Dyer and Sue Johnston were the wife and son. He was playing an abusive husband/father, and I was a young friend of the family who was dragged into the warzone.

At one point, the dad pulled a knife and started threatening to kill us in the kitchen (in that awesome Bob Hoskins way). I calmed him down somehow, and he ended up cutting across his own face with the knife and stormed out. Suddenly I'm holding the mother who's begun crying in my arms. It was more of a nightmare, really.

Next thing I know, I'm in a bright orange room with a little brushed-silver calculator with a red display (I think) in my hand. I was using it like a mouse for a huge computer with a Jaguar painted on it. I could hear my dog Boycie howling incessantly in the background, but I didn't know where he was and it was making me distressed. I could feel myself trying to escape from the dream, which is when I realized it wasn't real and I was having a sleep paralysis episode. My dog really was howling and it had bled into the dream, so I started frantically double-clicking the mouse over and over, as if I knew it  would wake me up. The other person in the room had a lab coat on and looked at me as if I was crazy as I screamed obscenities at him. 

The display on the device changed with each click. TIME X 2, TIME X 4, TIME X 16, TIME X 32, and the room got darker each time, until I finally shook myself awake. That's all I remember. It was horrible.


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't remember what I dreamed last night, but a few nights ago I had a dream that featured Carl Winslow, the dad from the old 90s TV sit-com "Family Matters" (you know… the one with Steve Urkel) playing a very prominent role. I seem to remember there was some sort of a murder mystery in the dream and Carl was helping to solve it. Although, on the show he was pretty much a beat cop and not a detective or anything, so I don't know how authentic it actually was.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 20, 2012)

I did have a dream last night that was different, in that it featured a celebrity of sorts -- and that's rare for me. I was at some kind of film festival, in the lobby of a movie theater, standing next to Philip Seymour Hoffman. I said, "Good luck with your film." He said, "Thanks, man, but these things are all rigged, and I'm not winning." That's all I can remember. The last celebrity dream I can remember before that had Nicole Kidman in it. She was wearing a suit and giving PowerPoint presentation. I was calmly thinking, "Why is Nicole Kidman giving this PowerPoint presentation?" Weird.


----------



## Michaelj (Mar 20, 2012)

You dont wanna know lol


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 20, 2012)

JosephB said:


> I did have a dream last night that was different, in that it featured a celebrity of sorts -- and that's rare for me. I was at some kind of film festival, in the lobby of a movie theater, standing next to Philip Seymour Hoffman. I said, "Good luck with your film." He said, "Thanks, man, but these things are all rigged, and I'm not winning." That's all I can remember. The last celebrity dream I can remember before that had Nicole Kidman in it. She was wearing a suit and giving PowerPoint presentation. I was calmly thinking, "Why is Nicole Kidman giving this PowerPoint presentation?" Weird.



I wouldn't be questioning why Nicole Kidman was giving a PP presentation in my class. I'd be thankful. 

I dreamed I was a giraffe. It was very fun, I got to eat leaves from trees and run from lions.


----------



## Potty (Mar 20, 2012)

Do lions eat giraffes?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 20, 2012)

No, they play hide-and-seek with eachother, though. The giraffes just stand behind trees -- they're notoriously adept at the game. 








_*Note: may not be true.*_


----------



## Potty (Mar 24, 2012)

Last night I dreamt that the other half left me and that I tried to get my life back together by dating a heroin addict who dumped me and a geek from school who was paddling down the street in a kayak and is now a lady of negotionable affection.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2012)

Potty said:


> Last night I dreamt that the other half left me and that I tried to get my life back together by dating a heroin addict who dumped me and a geek from school who was paddling down the street in a kayak and is now a lady of negotionable affection.


 Aren't dreams lovely? How much actually, does she charge?


----------



## Potty (Mar 24, 2012)

Dunno, she dumped me too. My self worth is frightning even on a subconcious level!


----------



## raunch30 (Mar 24, 2012)

i can't always remember dreams, which is a shame because quite often they would make awesome stories. but i do seem to get stalked by animals very often, otherwise my dreams can be rather apocalyptic or supernatural. 

in the one week (not so very long ago) that my partner and i had some troubles staying together, mostly because of her not staying to appointments and arrangements we made, then me getting frustrated at the becoming of us 'like passing ships in the night' and lacking intimacy with her (which for me - a libran - is just no good). 

i was spied/stalked for about three nights, by a shark that could seemingly float rather aquarianlike in sea or in sky, no matter where i was or who i was with - even in dreams completely unrelating! 
then i was followed by a big bear for two nights; the first night it kept trying to get my attention by dancing or roaring at me from a distance away, by the second night he was following me like a big brother, tho i felt severely distressed by his presence and constantly fearful, because he was so big and could easily gobble me up at any given moment, hence i should say anything out of term or offensive to him. still i couldn't shake him off or indeed out of my dreams. 
then for the remainder of the same bizarre week (one night or two) i gained a new domesticated friend - stepping rather freely in and out of my dreams. it was a small white and very beautiful cat, the last time i saw it i turned into a big black friendly panther and wandered into the clouds with her (the cat), as though in love and to have some in depth or necessarily important discussion. ofcourse that was the last time i saw her and indeed myslef turn into a panther, and i still have no idea what the convo was about or anything? because then i woke up 
after that, the animals stopped stalking, following and berating me, and roaming my dreams.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2012)

It's funny. I seem to be dreaming of the same person a lot lately. I've never met him in person, so his face isn't always clear. I know who it is, but his features are always a little blury. It's his voice that's as clear as a bell. His voice is amazing to me when he talks or sings to me. He likes to pick me up and spin me around, and he likes to play with my hair. I know it makes me giddy in my dreams, but I hardly remember what else has happened by the time I'm woken up. I wake up feeling happy, yet a little miserable at the same time. It's one of those dreams where you just want to go back to sleep, so you can enjoy the person you're with for a little longer. ;0)


----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2012)

I was at my sister's funeral sitting with my cousin Kaitlyn. My cousin died  when she was 8 of cancer, about 9-10 years ago. She was scrawny, bald and  bruised just like the last time I saw her. At least it was a closed  coffin, I don't think I could have stood seeing my sister laying there.


----------



## Marionmaz67 (Mar 30, 2012)

This is not about last night but probably about 30 years ago but has got to be the weirdest dream I ever had, and it is the dream thread after all: I got married three times in one day. All the weddings took place in the local swimming pool and two of them were to women (I have always been a straight female). Figure that one out, Mr Jung :-S


----------



## Alabastrine (Mar 30, 2012)

I once was married to Russell Crowe and refused to come out of the bathroom on our honeymoon. He wanted to go to the beach but I forgot to shave my legs and was embarrassed.


----------



## j.w.olson (Apr 16, 2012)

Just discovered this thread -- I was going to start my own, but it makes more sense to post here. Here are several of highlights from my dream journal. I either write these FIRST thing in the morning while still in bed, or when I wake up (as I frequently do) at 3am, 4am, 5am, etc. Some make little sense, but I wrote them as accurately as I could remember. Some may have bad spelling grammar for that reason also, as I am not always entirely awake and my eyes don't always focus right away.




morning of tuesday september 15th 2009
With the van already loaded full, and stranded at our destination by the sudden flood of rainwater and melting snow, we had no choice but to return home by boat. This was not a significant problem. The difficulty arose when we were forced to attempt loading up the solo canoe and two kayaks with the rest of the boxes and furniture that had to be moved to the apartment. Many things were tucked inside the boats or tied to the outside. My brother's decision to strap an armchair upside down to the back of his kayak was probably one of the more problematic issues we dealt with. As far as I can remember, though, we got off onto our journey safely.




Morning of wednesday september 16th 2009
I move quietly, careful not to disturb the boat parked on my left, or any of the tools hanging on the walls to my right. I think I can see a clear path to the door on the other side.
This is dumb! Who ever thought to make the sidewalk go THROUGH people's garages? And considering that it does, even, which is a big consideration, why did they leave their doors open? I feel like I'm trespassing, though I know I'm not.
Ridiculous.
Navigating through other people's garages.
Reaching the far door, I open it, hoping to see a long and clear sidewalk stretching out in front of me.
I stumble and fall. No, not a long sidewalk, but not another garage either. A pile of hay. I have fallen two feet into the edge of a pile of hay, which must be at least five feet deep where I swim in it. And there is constructions equipment – two cranes, here, scooping at the hay. [expletive]! I'm in the hay they're scooping at.
Okay, no need to worry. If I stay quiet they won't see me and then I can – [expletive], it's turning towards me, it's... oh [expletive], oh – okay make noise!
I make as much noise as I can, yelling, and flailing my arms. The man in the crane looks right at me as he lowers the scooper. I scream, I yell, I swear. The scooper comes in behind me, pinning me by the legs against all the hay. And – he laughs. Laughs at my frustration and rage. What now? Will he lower it further and break my legs?
No, he reverses the scoop back up, away from me, and I scramble to get out of the way, to run around to the flat blacktop of a parking lot on the far side. The second crane makes a motion, pretending to snap after me, as I get out of range. Then they return to their business.
There is a man watching me in the parking lot. Swarthy skin, almost elven looking.
I ask if he saw that, and he shakes his head, not in a denying it sort of way, but more in a “yeah-I-saw-it, what's-the-world-coming-to...” sort of way.
I pull out my cell phone and call the police. “Yes?” they answer, and I explain what happened. The say, “okay, are there any witnesses?” And I say one man, an Ashlander I think. Behind me I hear the man speak, ignoring the fact that I'm on the phone. “You're an Ashlander too, you think they care how others treat you?” he says. The lady on the phone says, “I'm sorry, but you've got no evidence of wrongdoing. Goodbye.”
And the phone goes dead.




Morning of Thu Aug 25 2011
Ben and I are alone at my parents house, hanging out, cleaning, etc. Others are going to be home soon. We come in off the back porch (into the downstairs) and I bump into a chair that starts rocking. As it does, it makes this really loud and annoying bass-y “WHOOBWHOOOB” sound. The thing is, it kept making noise even after I stopped the chair. I asked my brother if he heard anything, he said no. I described the sound, and he said, “Wait, well yeah. You’re just hearing that now? That’s not a chair, that’s the east coast wobble. Everyone hears that all the time on the east coast.”  Then I woke up and it was our AC unit making the noise.



Morning of Sunday Aug 28, 2011
spilled huge amount of sewing needles at a party -- had to clean them all up




Morning of Monday April 16th, 2012
I’m an expert swordsman, young adult, a little naive (referred to, henceforth, in third person). Falls in (because he needs work) with a band of men that he thinks will operate fairly similar to the Firefly crew.  Land at a grocery store (wtf?) and he and crew start to take control of the store. Told to kill anyone in your way, send any loot to the front of the store.
He isn’t sure what the main objective is (presumably not just to rob the individual civilians), but is told simply to neutralize the people.  First corner he turns, there’s an employee who knows a few things about swords who has armed several girls and is trying to teach them a lesson. The employee sees the MC coming sword drawn, and runs at him to attack.
“You don’t want to do that” MC says, but the man fights anyway and is quickly killed. MC looks at dying body in shock, then looks at girls who raise their swords (incompetently). “There was no point for his death. Put down your swords, and I won’t hurt you. Go to back corner of the store and sit down. Anyone, unarmed, sitting there, will not be hurt. If anyone questions the order, tell them [my name] said so.”
He guides them back there and talks (almost chats) calmly with them. At the last minute, decides to bring one with him back to the front of the store to empty cash from the registers.  There’s some conflict in him for several reasons -- he knows he isn’t doing honest work, but he still wants to have strong morals. Others seem to take delight in shooting/stabbing people. Also he thinks this is too much just petty theft. He feels really bad about how the victims must be judging him. Also, as the newest member, he really has no authority. The rest of his team abides by the “anyone sitting in the back left corner is safe” rule, but they mock him and give him a lot of crap for it. He promises to get any ideas like that authorized by the leader before the raid starts, in the future.


----------



## Clayburn (Apr 16, 2012)

I just had an odd dream where George W. Bush was running for President again.  People didn't like him, but it was like he was running to redeem himself.  And all the other options sucked, so people thought, "Well, how bad could he be?" and the general feeling was that he had changed and wanted to be a better person.  So, we probably would have elected him, but I woke up.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm seriously jealous of you folks. I dream of course (everyone does), but I haven't been able to remember any for years.


----------



## Jeko (Apr 16, 2012)

I once flew a plane and nearly crashed it.


----------



## Marionmaz67 (Apr 22, 2012)

Another recurring one used to have when younger (and when my recurring dreams were still quite entertaining as opposed to pure anxiety), was that I owned a rubber ring like the ones in the swiming pool, and I could fly it like a plane, it had control knobs on for up/down/left/right etc. I really used to enjoy that one!


----------



## Potty (Jul 31, 2012)

Had a dream that I put up a piece of writing on a wall then people from this forum commented on it and pulled it apart for close analysis. Then I lost my notebook, it was my favorite one coz It has bright swrily patterns on the cover, but taknovrthewrld had it and has claimed it as his own. He let me tear my notes out of it and he kept the rest for himself. He turned into Justin Beaver and started singing and all the forum members went on a parade. 

I went to call on Sam_W who was living in a sheep pen, and strangley he turned out to be an old english sheep dog. He didn't want to go to the parade... So I called on Baron who was living in a high rise flat. He was a Jafa (From stargate) and was being picked on from some local bullies for his head tattoo. He got mad and threw a lead discus at them. They ran off but the discus landed in the crowd of forum members that were on parade.

I think I spend too much time here.


----------



## Morkonan (Jul 31, 2012)

A few decades ago, I had my most memorable dream.

I was in an underground city, much like the one in "The Matrix" movies, except this was long before they were filmed. There was some sort of trouble and I was involved in some sort of decision making process. I was appointed as the leader of the city's military response to an expected invasion. There was a huge tunnel and some sort of obstruction. It wasn't a door, just a pile of rocks. But, whatever was attacking the city was "opening it", anyway. Hey, it's a dream, I'm not responsible for continuity.

There were "zomgs lazorz!", lots of booms, lots of Michael Bay 'splosions, a pretty girl on my arm and a blaster at my side that I used to shoot the bad guys. Towards the end of the dream, in my own mind's timeline, I had some measure of control. (ie: Google "Lucid Dreaming.") It was, using a word that doesn't do the scene justice, "Awesome."

I have no idea what pieces my mind used to construct this dream, but I'd love to do it again, in triplicate, so I could take some notes.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jul 31, 2012)

Didn't stop to take T-shirt off when it started pouring rain during a 5K run and woke next morning to a cool English breeze and a pair of swollen and sore nipples.

Reminded me so much of surfing days (board rash) I drifted back to sleep under the warm tropical covers and had the most sensual dream ever.

The most realistic sensation of swells and chops while body-surfing out at backline (Amanzimtoti, South Africa) and then the feeling of swimming, the rush and wave-power, lifting and thrusting me into the face. Totally awesome. 

At that moment I re-awoke, body curved into the dream wave (lol) but that was ok, waking up I mean, because I love life and in truth, there are times I can hardly believe it's happening.


----------



## D. Ayers Gray (Jul 31, 2012)

You know, I find this thread entertaining. I've been dreaming a lot lately. Probably due to family issues. The nice thing is that I've been able to get about half a dozen short story ideas from them.


----------



## helium (Aug 1, 2012)

I dreamed I was a deer in a dirty public washroom filled with drug dealing beast men and one old beast wearing sunglasses waited for me to piss in this awkwardly angled urinal. Then I'm caught in the quiet before a battle between the beasts, green deers, and lions. I ran away, and a green deer began to chase me down so I flung off a giant slingshot onto a thin rainbow platform. There, I ran into a portal which transported me to a hospital room. I was surrounded by scientists in my tunnel vision and then I saw myself as a new baby girl.


----------



## Potty (Aug 1, 2012)

Helium wins for the 'most disturbed dream' award.


----------



## D. Ayers Gray (Aug 1, 2012)

helium said:


> I dreamed I was a deer in a dirty public washroom filled with drug dealing beast men and one old beast wearing sunglasses waited for me to piss in this awkwardly angled urinal. Then I'm caught in the quiet before a battle between the beasts, green deers, and lions. I ran away, and a green deer began to chase me down so I flung off a giant slingshot onto a thin rainbow platform. There, I ran into a portal which transported me to a hospital room. I was surrounded by scientists in my tunnel vision and then I saw myself as a new baby girl.



I really want to party with you sometime. It might be the stuff of legends.


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 1, 2012)

I went to my brothers room and he was lying there, a grey corpse, and it was scary. but then he got up and gave me a hug and said its okay, and I think something about it not being real. and then my other brother was there, and he had a gift from him.. it was a little box and inside was a very neat joint with a ribbon around it.


----------



## squidtender (Aug 4, 2012)

The wife and I were at home and it was late. There was a noise outside. I went to our patio door, turned on the light and looked out into the backyard. In the middle of the yard, was a zombie eating what was left of our house cat. I screamed for my wife to get the gun out of the closet. The creature hearing me, dropped the remains and ran straight at me. It slammed into the door, then began pounding on the glass. My wife handed me the shotgun, but I felt this overwhelming sense of dread knowing that the zombie Apocalypse had begun and we would all die. So I told my wife I loved her and then shot her dead. But, before I could turn the gun on myself, several police officers showed up in my back yard and tackled the zombie. Soon, they had it in handcuffs. One of them, seeing my dead wife on the floor, pulled his gun and arrested me for murder. When I told them about the zombie, he replied "That's not a zombie, just an escapee from the psych center down the road". 
I think M. Night Shyamalan was the guest director for my dream last night


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 10, 2012)

3 cages with guinneapigs mice and rabbits in them, and the place was dirty and the animals were not kept well, they were sick and wounded and covered in urine and faeces. I remember feeling bad because it was my fault they were in there, that I had been careless and when I looked closer some of them were dead, it was horrible.  I wanted to tidy it up so I took the water bowl that was now semi filled with urine and had a dead guinneapig in it and I tried to pour the it away then picked the animal out of the cage, I picked up a few dead mice too, or a few dead things.. it was not pleasant, I felt responsible for them and I remember thinking in my dream that it was all about routine and if I couldn't look after them then why did I keep them in the first place.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 12, 2012)

Difficulty showering because of all the annoying little ants on the wall.


Also, a burrowing spider plants ants in my forehead.


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 13, 2012)

when everyone was asleep I packed a small bag and went to africa..only distressed because I 'forgot my towel', apparently the flights were cheap and the plane was empty and they flew every hour.. when I got there the shore was not what I imagined.. it wasn't white sand and clear water like I heard it was.. it was full of leaves and pebbles and stuff.. from what I understood I needed to follow the shoreline to get to the 'good bit' so I kept walking for most of my dream  hoping to reach this amazing beach, until I woke up, tired.


----------



## Kyella (Aug 15, 2012)

Had a dream where I was walking around Bangkok trying to find people from my old school. Only when I found them it turned out that they were all staying in different hotels so I had to go find 15 different hotels all in different areas of Bangkok. I then had to bring them all back to the airport since they weren't supposed to be in thailand but were actually meant to have gone to Italy and England however they had gotten on the wrong plane.


----------



## Kaleidoscopic (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a dream that I was in an alternate universe where I was aboard some kind of ship or air transportation device. It made stops every now and then, but was enormous. The size of a 5-story hotel, at least. There was a butler on board who I was friends with, but the ghost/demon who had been wreaking havoc on the world began to attack the ship. The butler died. 

During the chaos of trying to escape, I bumped into a guy who I had disliked for most of the journey. He seemed to become a different person when people began to die around us. We escaped from the ship/plane/zeppelin/whatever and began to walk on a steep, grassy hill. Eventually we stopped to rest and lay in each others arms. We kissed passionately and were about to go further when a stampede of cow/buffalo/horse things came trampling down the hill. They ran over us but seemed to be apparitions or something because they didn't hurt us. We didn't feel them at all, just saw them. So we kept walking and entered this little cabin, only to find that we had somehow walked in a circle and come back to the ship/plane/zeppelin where the remaining passengers were fearfully huddled together.

At that point, the door we had just entered was blown across the room. Cupboard doors were ripped from the wall, pulled by a strong force from outside. We knew it was the ghost/demon who had tormented us earlier.

And then I woke up.


----------



## MisterTribute (Aug 18, 2012)

I dreamed that my friend was murdered, and he got back from the dead, having only 24 hours to live. Weird.


----------



## Winston (Aug 20, 2012)

Lucid dream:  I pet and nuzzled with my cat.  I felt his soft fur, and the way he arched his back under my cupped hand.  I gently squeezed the nape of his neck, and ran my hand down his back and up his fluffy tail.

He's only been dead a couple of weeks now.  I miss him so.


----------

